# Any Mt. Amanzi owners out there?



## KHcancun (Jul 18, 2007)

Just received an offer by mail to purchase repossessed units at Mt. Amanzi.  

Does anyone have experience with how these weeks trade?  

Would it make any sense purchasing one?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 19, 2007)

I sold my week there a few years ago.  It used to trade reasonably well, but not outstanding.  There has been a sea change in SA trading since that time.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 22, 2007)

Our family got rid of all our Mount Amanzi weeks. We had (2) 1brs and (2) 2br units. We still have one more deposited 2br week with RCI that appears worthless in trade power. I'm glad to be rid of them!


----------



## Art4th (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a friend who just used two Mt. Amanzi weeks to get two units at the Grand Desert in Vegas. I think if the price is right they still have some value.


----------



## Daverock (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mt.A vs Dik*

Hi,

I have owned both Mt. A and Dikhololo for 6 years.  At first they traded equally well but Mt.A had some financial problems and a law suit with the orig owner.  Since then it does not trade as good as Dik.  The SA weeks are good to use for off season trades.  The MF for Mt.A are about $280 compared with the Dik which was $215.  I would suggest not owning Mt.A.

Dave


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 29, 2007)

Mimi said:


> Our family got rid of all our Mount Amanzi weeks. We had (2) 1brs and (2) 2br units. We still have one more deposited 2br week with RCI that appears worthless in trade power. I'm glad to be rid of them!



Hi Mimi !

How would I go about selling SA weeks ?

Thx !!!

Doug


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 29, 2007)

I sold my old Mt. A on MyResortNetwork.com


----------



## Diane (Jul 29, 2007)

I sold several South African weeks, including one at Mt. Amanzi, on the TUG board.  Be sure to price them right and they will go.  For a very reasonable fee the resorts did all the paper work that was needed.

Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a free timeshare resale and rental listing site in South AFrica:

www.peakweek.co.za


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank You Carolinian and Diane for info regarding sale of SA timeshares.


----------



## Mimi39 (Aug 3, 2007)

I wouldn't say "worthless", I recently exchanged my one bedroom Mt. Amanzi for a two bedroom December week at HGVC Las Vegas.  Yesterday I brought up four non-all inclusive Gold Crown resorts in the Cancun (Cancun and Playa del Carmen) area for next April, I decided not to confirm as I was looking on behalf of a friend, who has II and shecouldn't get a thing.  I use RCI.


----------

